# vets in hurghada



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi

Wondering if someone can help me who is based in Hurghada. Currently looking for a vet for my 2 cats as need to get their innoculations up to date, rabies vacinations, blood tests, etc. The vet will also need to be qualified to fill out paperwork for export. ( Not sure if they have to be on the DEFRA recognised list.).

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I highly recommend Dr Mohamed El Taiby Tel. 01063828100 at the Smart Vet Clinic. I always use him for my two cats. Search the internet for directions to his clinic.


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Gounie

Many thanks for your reply. Will get in contact with him.

Cheers.


----------

